# Moebius Frankenstein- WIP



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

I have finally started working on my next project the Moebius Frankenstein. I'm warning you all now. This is going to be a slow moving train. It might take months to reach the end of the line. The Mummy I did took about 6 months. Be patient. 

My first thing I wanted to do was change the head. I sanded all the detail out of the front hair. The hair just did not need that much depth of detail,IMO. I'm hoping just painting in the hair will suffice. The pictures I have looked at from the film shows his front hair is thin and plastered even with his skin. I tried penciling in the hair just to see what it was going to look like. I'm debating whether or not to move the neck bolts.
















I have built my own trunk out of a tea box and card stock. Here is where I have a question. When I rounded the card stock at the top it isn't nice and smooth. I need something that I can put on this to cover the seams and the wrinkles. Will Gesso be thick enough to do this? Maybe in multiple layers? Or can anyone recommend anything else. I was thinking about Durham's Water Putty but I'm not sure how it will hold up being a thin layer on this large an object. Here is a photo of the base and trunk.










Because of the size of the trunk I am going to extend the wall and the floor with foam. I used my Dremel to add rock wall detail around to the sides and I have added some detailing to the edge of the door to match the multiple wood board construction.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

It already looks vastly improved in that profile photo on the right; it looks like you sanded down the brow and chin as well?

If you decide to move the neck bolts, you should consider moving the ears as well (they're too low, and not shaped like Karloff's).


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks Zombie_61. I haven't done anything to the chin. I'll take a closer look at it. I was aware of the ears. I don't think I'm going to try to redo them. I am going to sand them so that they are little thinner. I'm hoping once the paint goes on some of these minor flaws will not be so glaring.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Regarding the chin, it simply seemed to be a bit less pronounced in the profile photo on the right. If you haven't done anything to it yet, don't.

It's really a shame Moebius wasn't given a real opportunity to fine-tune the sculpt for this kit. It's _sooooooo_ close, and yet...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

We're not in a hurry around here, Spideydroogy...take your time, and we'll enjoy the show.


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

I was able to make a little progress last week. I created my floor and wall extensions out of pink construction foam. I coated the back of the foam with Durham's water putty to add some weight and strength. I attached the foam floor to the styrene floor with Durham's also. I scored the styrene with some deep cuts to give the putty some bite for extra adhesion. I may still drill some holes under the floor into the foam and slide in some small nails to reinforce that joint. The other thing I did was cover the paper trunk with Durham's. I'm hoping I will be able to sand it smooth. The trunk is hollow inside and does not have a lot of stability necessary for pressing on it while sanding. I may have to build a solid form out of carved Styrofoam.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

instead of the gesso, try some aves apoxie putty or their 'fixit' paste. 

for franky's bangs, i'd use a technical pen loaded up with acrylic ink.its great for drawing fine lines on models.


----------



## malachite (Nov 30, 2009)

spideydroogy said:


> Thanks Zombie_61. I haven't done anything to the chin. I'll take a closer look at it. I was aware of the ears. I don't think I'm going to try to redo them. I am going to sand them so that they are little thinner. I'm hoping once the paint goes on some of these minor flaws will not be so glaring.


I don't know what others think but I've always thought that the Moebius Frank has got an over emphasised bottom lip, as if someone slipped with a screwdriver. If I was building him I think I would try to fill and reshape as close to Boris as possible.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

^ I agree; the basic shape is pretty close, but that "cleft" is a little exaggerated.


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Anyone notice how thick the door is on the model, it should be around 1/2 the thickness, photo for comparason 
 
rebuilt mine in balsa


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Yep. Unfortunately, because of the way it's molded just about the only ways to correct it are to scratchbuild a new one or replace the back half with sheet styrene. Also, on the actual set the door was set back into a small entryway, something that's completely missing from the kit's base.


----------

